# Puritan Precocity



## Bondman (May 7, 2007)

I learned this past Lord's Day that the Puritans considered it an obligation to keep a running record of God's faithfulness manifested in their own lives through His good providences and deliverances for the sake of their children.

What an excellent idea.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 7, 2007)

That's one heck of a thick book! But yes, a great idea.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

Indeed! I was meditating on this theme last night in connection with Psalm 77. 

Psalm 77.11-12:



> 11 I will remember the works of the Lord: surely I will remember thy wonders of old.
> 12 I will meditate also of all thy work, and talk of thy doings.



Matthew Henry:



> The psalmist here recovers himself out of the great distress and plague he was in, and silences his own fears of God's casting off his people by the remembrance of the great things he had done for them formerly, which though he had in vain tried to quiet himself with (v. 5, 6) yet he tried again, and, upon this second trial, found it not in vain. It is good to persevere in the proper means for the strengthening of faith, though they do not prove effectual at first: "I will remember, surely I will, what God has done for his people of old, till I can thence infer a happy issue of the present dark dispensation," v. 11, 12. *Note, 1. The works of the Lord, for his people, have been wondrous works. 2. They are recorded for us, that they may be remembered by us. 3. That we may have benefit by the remembrance of them we must meditate upon them, and dwell upon them in our thoughts, and must talk of them, that we may inform ourselves and others further concerning them. 4. The due remembrance of the works of God will be a powerful antidote against distrust of his promise and goodness; for he is God and changes not. If he begin, he will finish his work and bring forth the top-stone.*



Pastor Dilday was referring in particular to Matthew Poole's 1658 _Designe for Registering Illustrious Providences_, which was supported by Richard Baxter, and which inspired Increase Mather's _Remarkable Providences: An Essay For the Recording of Illustrious Providences_ (see this post). 

Not just the Puritans, but others too have noted the duty that we have to recognize and _rehearse_ the providences of God. 

William Plumer, _Jehovah-Jireh: A Treatise on Providence_:



> I. What a theme for humble, devout and joyous meditation have we in this doctrine of providence! The pious Flavel says, "It will doubtless be a part of our entertainment in heaven to view with transporting delight, how the designs and methods were laid to bring us there—and what will be a part of our blessedness in heaven may be well allowed to have a prime ingrediency into our heaven upon earth. To search for pleasure among the due observations of Providence is to search for water in the ocean." In a like strain the amiable John Howe says, "When the records of eternity shall be exposed to view, all the counsels and results of the profound wisdom looked into—how will it transport, when it shall be discovered! Lo, thus were the designs laid; here were the apt junctures and admirable dependencies of things, which, when acted upon the stage of time, seemed so perplexed and intricate."
> 
> Let God's "loving-kindness" be continually before your eyes. Think on his judgments. "He who will observe the wonderful providences of God—shall have wonderful providences of God to observe." "Whoever is wise, and will observe these things, even they shall understand the loving-kindness of the Lord." Charnock says, "It is a part of atheism to think the acts of God in the world are not worth our serious thoughts. God is highly angry with those that mind him not. 'Because they regard not the operation of his hands, he shall destroy them, and not build them up.'" Psalm 28:5. It is a divine art, to view the hand of God in everything. It is an ennobling employment to meditate on all the wonders he has wrought. "The works of the Lord are great, sought out by all those who have pleasure therein." Psalm 111:2. That was a good resolution of Asaph, "I will remember the works of the Lord; surely I will remember your wonders of old—I will meditate also of all your work, and talk of your doings." Psalm 77:11, 12.
> ...
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 8, 2007)

That teaching has been running through my mind since Lord's Day as well. I do believe it to be an excellent way to also teach/show our children how the Lord has provided while they were young and had no concept of all that affects their lives. Also how the Lord takes evil and uses it for good. Regardless what another intends, the Lord has a purpose.


----------

